# Possibly moving to Canada - please help!!



## Jo P (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,

My husband has been approached to work for a company in Toronto. He is fed up with working in the rat race that is London, working long hours and commuting 3 hours a day.

We have 2 sons, 5 months and 3 years. 

My husband is very keen on the move but ultimately the decision will be down to me as whilst he will make new associates through work I will be left to get out and about to make a life for myself and the boys.

I am hoping that people on this forum can give me advice about the education system and what it is like for stay-at-home Mums. How would I get to meet other Mums in my situation?

Also, what is the working culture like in Canada? I know in the UK we are supposed to work the longest hours in Europe, but does anyone know how it compares to Canada?

I look forward to any information that anyone can give me!

Thanks in advance


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Jo P said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband has been approached to work for a company in Toronto. He is fed up with working in the rat race that is London, working long hours and commuting 3 hours a day.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Jo P,
I think you are very sensible to be considering those issues. Firstly though I would suggest you both sit down and work out what you would like from living in Canada. Rather what you are looking to get away from, list what you really want to have, to be sure you will get the lifestyle you want by moving. 

Ok the reason you have so far are valid, but is it just because of the job offer you are considering Canada or were you looking at it before? because you could have options to resolve those issues by moving within the UK rather than going all the way to Canada.

I hope I am not sounding too grim,  because its not to put you off at all. It is a wonderful country, and I want you to be fully prepared and to make the right decisions about what is right for you and your family long term.

It is the positives you gain by being here that are going to carry you through the hard times. Make sure you are preapared for having no family support, reduced social support network (to begin with), having to make all the effort to get out, meeting lots of new people, making the first move to build friendships, learning how Canadian system work etc. Always needing to ask questions until you learn your way around.

REsearch, research and more research is vital. A trip over before you commit would be well worth it too.

We live in Alberta so things may be different in Toronto. But in my experience the education system is on par with UK. The kids start school much later though not until they are 5 or 6 and then only half days to begin. They seem to focus much more on nurtuing and supporting the kids. The first year was all about social skills, learning to care for others and confidence in themselves. Our son is in a french immersion program where they are taught completly in French meaning he is learning a second language without really realising he is. He loves it.

There are many toddler groups, so you will have the opportunity to mix with others at those types of things. Having kids does give you more incentive to get out. Swim lessons, ski lessons, and look for anything that gets you out into the social scene.

Work culture, I think they do still work very hard, but it is recognised that employees have lives outside of work. Annual holidays are normally much less can be only 2 weeks paid so takes a bit of getting used to.


----------

